# I'm Angry today!



## dingerdad (Nov 23, 2011)

2 weeks into back under the same roof after a month apart after my fWW EA. The R seems to be going well and I could not ask more from her on trying to make this right and repair the damage caused. No contact letter, no contact, full transparency/ honesty/ openness etc. She is being very proactive in learning about the causes/ effects of infidelity and how to work to heal us. A strange thing has happened to me in the last few days though. The hurt, forgiveness, relief and hope has turned into anger. I feel incumpased by it. I've talked to her a bit about how I've been feeling but not the extremity of it. I would describe it as a rage in me. I know I can control it but is this a normal stage in recovery? Will it last?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

all normal


denial, depression, anger, bargaining, acceptance

that fun little thing that people go thru in times of stress


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

but you tend to go thru them several times btw, but lessening each time you go thru them


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, it's totally normal


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Read up on the Five Stages of Grief (Kubler-Ross).


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

The stages of grief that are mention above is right on. I use to do grief counseling and grief therapy, in fact I am the back-up grief therapist where I work. The stages are not progressive as you can move from one to the other at any time.

I am angry also. I have been geting trickle truth from my WS and even when I got a hotel room for us on Tuesday she "told me everything". Yea right. I was still being somewhat nice and compassionate and it hit me hard on Wednesday (not that it already has not hit me hard). I called my wife and told her how angry about two hours after we left the hotel and told her how angry I was and how it has sunk in. She has been calling me off and on over the past several days (as I am working three hours away from home, and this started after the affair and did not contribute to it). She listened. Since Tuesday there has not been a hint of resistance or defensiveness on her part. I called her at 4:00 this morning and was angry and she just listened to me and telling me she is sorry and wants to support me. 

My anger started yesterday (Wed). She wants to fix our marriage and herself. She also told me that she will work hard on helping us get a second home so we can be together during the week. I told her I do not want to hear anything about money or a new house. Do and prove it by your actions


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

I get into to these anger cycles. They tend to get further apart and do not last as long. When I am angry I have looked for some outlets. I have a batting cage close to my office! That has worked out pretty well.


----------

